# What tupperware do you guys use for your tupperdore?



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

I have been using a large rubbermaid brilliance, and a few smaller / cheaper ziploc. I'm thinking of grabbing a Sistema Klip It and a couple of cedar trays to go in it. What's your guys experience? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Sistema Checkout the Frequently Bought Together section!!

https://www.amazon.com/Sistema-Micr...dor&qid=1570804616&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sr=8-14


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

haegejc said:


> Sistema Checkout the Frequently Bought Together section!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sistema-Micr...dor&qid=1570804616&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sr=8-14


That's the one I'm looking at. Do you like yours?

And it's only $10 right now

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

The sistema hook up works fantastic, I use 65% bovedas. I rotate one hygrometer between all of mine to keep an eye on things, they hold RH very steady once seasoned (when using the trays).

They hold approx 16 5 packs (toro or smaller) per tote, and the cedar trays referenced in the link above work great for loose sticks, 50 or so per tote.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Natefiet said:


> That's the one I'm looking at. Do you like yours?
> 
> And it's only $10 right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes they work fantastic But a use 65% Boveda packs in them and my Newair and Whytner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Old pics. I have 10 now. But this should answer you question anyway.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

I use the rubbermaid brilliance too but they're not being used at the moment I only use them if I have a few cigars left in a box that's taking up too much space in my coolers


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> Old pics. I have 10 now. But this should answer you question anyway.
> 
> View attachment 260482
> 
> ...


wonder what kind of beer is inside that cooler....:grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

zcziggy said:


> wonder what kind of beer is inside that cooler....:grin2:


No beer. That's my box stash. Old pic again; but you get the idea...


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> No beer. That's my box stash. Old pic again; but you get the idea...
> 
> View attachment 260516


i figured that....but i wanted to see the inside and wow!!! :grin2:


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

I use 3 Sistemas a Rubbermaid 2 gallon and I bought a big tupper that will hold 150ish today. I use old boxes and spanish cedar pen blanks for the wood.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keco (Oct 2, 2019)

Very timely thread to me as I was looking for more storage and a way to segregate stock. I ended up with the Sistema and cedar trays. Thanks to all who posted info and pics. Cheers! 🍺


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

That’s the ideal setup. After wiping the dust off your trays using distilled water, load and lock with two Boveda on each side. Mine last a year without a hygrometer or worries. Well, I o worry when tthe. Trays start looking empty.
I’ve had that same combo for years x4 for my loose sticks. Boxes are in coolers with beads.
Well done.


----------



## 404: NAME NOT FOUND (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm actually fond of using an extra large mason jar (extra tall, a bit wider, and a normal 'wide' mouth), though I only have a stash of like 14 factory rejects and a few mini cigars that stay in their original packaging. Everyone else has these huge stashes though, I usually buy a few and then use them up & repeat.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

404: NAME NOT FOUND said:


> I'm actually fond of using an extra large mason jar (extra tall, a bit wider, and a normal 'wide' mouth), though I only have a stash of like 14 factory rejects and a few mini cigars that stay in their original packaging. Everyone else has these huge stashes though, I usually buy a few and then use them up & repeat.


lol.. I'll remember this statement next year when you're complaining about storage space and playing cigar tetris in your second wineador..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## 404: NAME NOT FOUND (Nov 27, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> lol.. I'll remember this statement next year when you're complaining about storage space and playing cigar tetris in your second wineador..
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


I hope so, but unfortunately I'm a bit strapped for income so scaling my storage isn't to big of a concern at the moment. :serious:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

404: NAME NOT FOUND said:


> I hope so, but unfortunately I'm a bit strapped for income so scaling my storage isn't to big of a concern at the moment. :serious:


Trust me bro.. they're like gremlins, you've got ten, look again and there's 300.. it's weird..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## 404: NAME NOT FOUND (Nov 27, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Trust me bro.. they're like gremlins, you've got ten, look again and there's 300.. it's weird..
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Ha, very tasty gremlins anyway.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> lol.. I'll remember this statement next year when you're complaining about storage space and playing cigar tetris in your second wineador..
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Ooor thinking about turning a closet into a walk in


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Ooor thinking about turning a closet into a walk in


Seen that and similar things done around here more than once.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Seen that and similar things done around here more than once.
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


I thought about it a few times but unfortunately i'm not handy enough lol


----------



## AlabamaDan (Jan 18, 2020)

Good info. This is a new twist since I last smoked.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Sistema are on point 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------

